# Haitink donwloads



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Bizet, Schumann and Beethoven...

http://haitink.radio4.nl/en/kijkenluister/

Curious what you think of these live performances...

Greetings,

Rolf


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Have d/loaded Beethoven 3, sounds OK it is at 320kbps, will evaluate later thanks for the link


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Transferred all to CDs and heard Beethoven 3 last night, actual performance was IMO pretty ordinary but the reproduction was good, I have noticed that in all d/l even @320kbps the first thing to suffer is the upper reg of the Violins makes them sound a bit thin, but I can live with that, how do you find out about these free d/l? Thanks again for the link, they go well with the 10 free d/l offered a few weeks ago from RCO.


----------

